# Any timeshare near the Florida Legoland?



## janej (Jan 30, 2012)

I am taking a group of 8th graders to a 3 day robotics tournament held in Legoland in May.   With so many nice timeshares in Florida, I really don't want to put them in a hotel.   Is there a timeshare near the new Legoland?


----------



## ronparise (Jan 30, 2012)

check the tug map

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


Vacation Homes at Southern Dunes Golf and Country Club
2888 Southern Dunes Blvd
Haines City, FL 33844
Phone: 863-424-2226RCI: R888


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 30, 2012)

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Reunion is 27 miles from Legoland Florida

TS


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 31, 2012)

Nothing close by. Nearest would be Orlando and I-Drive, possibly something in Kissimmee. If you get stuck with having to use a hotel try the "Park View" right across the street from Lego. http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwes...ew-Hotel/Hotel-Overview.do?propertyCode=10244


or:http://www.bestwesternparkview.com/


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jan 31, 2012)

River Ranch is not too far away.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 31, 2012)

Approx 15 miles away on Hiway 60 south


----------



## janej (Feb 3, 2012)

It looks like there is no timeshare within good driving distance since these kids will have two full day of competition.    It would be too much driving back and forth from Orlando and not much time to enjoy the amenities.   

I checked out the Best Western Park View.   The reviews are horrible.   I don't think I can direct the group to stay there.   

Has anyone stayed at the Lake Roy Beach Inn.   It has mixed reviews, but the setting is interesting.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 3, 2012)

Been awhile since I visited either one. Out of the two I'd choose the Parkview. There are some newer ones towards town on Cypress Gardens Road, 10 minutes away.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jim Bryan said:


> Approx 15 miles away on Hiway 60 south



River Ranch is the closest and usually has exchanges available on Interval.


----------

